# San Diego Hapkido



## JonnyH (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone train in San Diego with Master Moo Young Kang? I checked out the website for his Dojo but the address is to a Tae Kwan Do studio with a different instructor. I don't know if the info is just old or if he also runs classes out of that studio. Any info would be greatly appreciated as I am looking to get back into training. Thanks.


----------



## dortiz (Apr 28, 2011)

I trained with one of his top students. Hi is DEA and its practical and real good Hapkido. If you can study with Master Kang do it!!


----------



## Master_Jim (Mar 19, 2012)

I realize that this thread is a about a year old, but Grand Master Moo Young Kang wanted to ensure everyone that he is still teaching Hapkido classes. He can be found on Tuesday and Thursday at US Tae Kwon Do (Hyun Kang Tae Kwon Do) in Solana Beach. The address is 981 Lomas Santa Fe Dr, ste C in Solana Beach, CA. Master Kang is a phenomenal teacher, mentor, master and his instructions are priceless. I have been his student since 1994 and I still am learnign something new each time. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------

